# How many times a day does your donkey bray



## Suthrn (Dec 5, 2004)

Belle brays quite frequently during the day always when she sees or hears me come in or out of the house.. but when at work my husb. says she brays several times a day . I was just wondering what are the reasons you think most donkeys bray?? linda in E. Tex


----------



## shminifancier (Dec 5, 2004)

Mine does the same thing when he sees me... I am thinnking that maybe is he some what lonely, I may look this spring for another donnk to keep him company..He does bray at night sometimes also, maybe a deer or something is coming close to his pen..But Also in the AM before I go out and feed he tells me that is waiting for me to egt out of the sack and feed me you sleepy head, lol


----------



## minimule (Dec 5, 2004)

Kilroy goes off about 530 or 6 in the morning, letting me know he wants his breakfast. On the days I'm home, he will bray when I go outside so I will come talk to him. He also goes off occasionally talking to the other horses, and then when he is flirting with the girls.






Looks like I'm getting him another donkey though. A lady here has a 20 yr old standard gelding that needs a new home. My non-horsey hubby thinks I should get him so I'll have a donkey to ride. This guy is broke to ride and drive, and the price can't be beat.....


----------



## Suthrn (Dec 6, 2004)

I think I need another donkey for Belle (notice need) lol She and the mini colt really don't seem to be that good of friends.. might just be my thinking tho. so if anyone hears of one needing a home. age or sex doesn't matter please let me know.. would have to be practically free tho lol.. bad time of year to spend money.

Linda


----------



## bpotze (Dec 6, 2004)

My little Rosie brays when I come into the barn and say "Good Morning" to all my critters, maybe if she sees me during the day and again at night right before I bring everyone in. I got her about a month ago and do wish I had another little jennet, but she gets on well with the mini horses and her and my weanling colt, Ranger seem to get along well. I was looking for another little jennet, but maybe I'll wait until spring. Sure do love'em though.

Becky


----------



## jdomep (Dec 6, 2004)

Pricilla brays when she's in her stall and she hears one of us. She does it when I am feeding too - rarely does she do it in the pasture





Pri has really boded with my mini gelding Willythey do the back biting thing which is too cute - they bray/whinnie when I bring them in seperately (I am not talented enough to try one in each hand LOL)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 9, 2004)

Ella and Jenny bray about 8am, which is usually about feeding time. They will also bray whenever "someone or something" comes into the pasture, or when a stallion is close to the fence line. Other then that they are pretty quiet girls. THEN there is Earl, hes a full size and brays whenever he hears anyone, when he is in the barn for feeding he will paw and bray until he is fed, then he quiets up.


----------



## dearinge (Jan 2, 2005)

my girl brays whenever a bird flys over, or a biker goes by. really for no reason. but, she is the outcast of the herd (in with llamas and mini horses, no one really likes listening to her), so she is super lonely. whenever a door is opened in the house, u betcha she brays for 10min, then gives up.

i am trying to convince mom that company would help this. but then again, we might have a chorus instead of a pair of two happy donks.

-Dearing


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 2, 2005)

We just got 2 Jennys that are 7 months old. Carmen the grey jenny brays when ever she sees someone or hears you coming and at feeding time. Jenny the chocolate donkey does not bray often but when she does her voice is different and deeper sounding than Carmens. Just love them they make me laugh all the time.


----------



## Shari (Jan 2, 2005)

Ella brays when she sees me. Also brays when she sees other people or animals.

Other than that.. so far anyway,, she has not brayed

Which is why I wanted her... well,, ok part of the reason I wanted her.





Ella's bray is more like a very deep sonic belch.



Not at all like what I have heard other Donkeys do.


----------

